# Seiko Auto Chrono Offer



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Been offered this watch for Â£100 including delivery EBAY item ID: 330130050799. Is it a good deal?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well it looks right to me aand the price is good so (unless someone with greater knowledge says otherwise) I say it`s ok









Here`s the watch with a couple of photo`s of mine and ANDI`s for comparison....


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Mach. So the price is good Mach? Is it a nice watch?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Thanks Mach. So the price is good Mach? Is it a nice watch?


I paid more for mine although admittedly it was guaranteed and came from a certain retailer with

an excellent reputation









No it isn`t a nice watch, it`s a ruddy superb watch









BTW the one your interested in was made in July 1975


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Will get it then. My birthday !!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi its a standard 6138 chrono very very common, you can pick up great deals on the bay Â£50-Â£100 in better quality. The initial price is way OTT. IMO i would not buy but look at a particular site (pm me and i'll send you info) and bid up to Â£75 you may get lucky, About Â£100 is the going price not Â£199.

Hope this helps

They are lovelly watches, I want one myself, but I'm prepared to wait and watch (please pardon the pun)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> Hi its a standard 6138 chrono very very common, you can pick up great deals on the bay Â£50-Â£100 in better quality. The initial price is way OTT. IMO i would not buy but look at a particular site (pm me and i'll send you info) and bid up to Â£75 you may get lucky, About Â£100 is the going price not Â£199.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> They are lovelly watches, I want one myself, but I'm prepared to wait and watch (please pardon the pun)


 Opps , I`ve just realised I miss read it, I thought the listing was Â£99


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Bugger. I just submitted the offer so it should be Â£100







It will be ok though won't it guys?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Bugger. I just submitted the offer so it should be Â£100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as I said I paid more then that for mine and I would have been happy to get one for Â£100.

However in light of Andy`s post I`m sorry if my advice was wrong


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

No probs mate. If it's July 1975 then cool. How can you tell? By the serial number?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ventura said:


> No probs mate. If it's July 1975 then cool. How can you tell? By the serial number?


Yep, see here.... How To Date A Seiko


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent mate. Thanks. I'll get it as it's special to me as I was born 16/07/1975









Can't see the movement nuber on the case back for the glare. How do you know it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Excellent mate. Thanks. I'll get it as it's special to me as I was born 16/07/1975


Cool









July `75, I was living in a squat then


















> Can't see the movement number on the case back for the glare. How do you know it?


I only needed the serial number as I already knew the movement was a 6138


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I see. I should've looked at Arkwright's missus's post more carefully too


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Excellent mate. Thanks. I'll get it as it's special to me as I was born 16/07/1975
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The movement number is on one of the pics of the movement 6138B. Don't worry too much about it, if you feel its in a decent state then you have a great watch, and its your birth month and year, result. Worth it just for that.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That looks good to me - I've had 6138's in the past & they're excellent watches - & Â£100 sounds about right, I wouldn't pay much more than that for one though (certainly not Â£199 nless it was NOS & I had to have it!). You can manually wind these watches &, as you probably know, there's no constant seconds hand (unless you have the chronograph running all the time which won't do the watch any harm). I hardly ever used the chronograph as I always liked the fact that while the watch didn't appear to be working it was still keeping time!

A common fault on these is the subdials not resetting to zero so you might want to make sure that this one does zro correctly.

Enjoy


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent mate. Thanks. I'll get it as it's special to me as I was born 16/07/1975
> ...


Yeah I saw the movement number but put the B in and it wouldn't work then.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Seiko chrono's are v' good, that's a good buy Hari.

I seem to recall reading somewhere that it's best to leave the chrono' hand running on these. Something to do with how it's jewelled ?

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I've tried PM' ing you Hari but your inbox is full.

Dave


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Emptied it now mate. Thanks.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice catch at a good price


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Got it this morning with 2 straps. It's in very good condition and everything works fine. The minute repeater hand doesn't zero in on the first press of the reset button but does on the second press. It's a beauty. Am dead chuffed with it. I really like the old Seiko chronos more than the old Seiko Divers, well except the 600m auto shrouded diver







Will put some pics up later.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice one - can't wait to see some photos.

The more you use the chrono (the more hours you leave it on) the reset should work better and better as you go on.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks mate.

Some pics:





































The comparison pics are quite deceptive as the new Seiko looks a fair bit bigger then the others as the dial is massive. Absolute beauty of a watch !!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Hari. With the chrono function issue, a good service would probably resolve that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice Hari good to see you down sizing your colection:lol:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I try. I really do


----------

